# Udruga RODA > Želim! VOLONTIRATI u Rodi >  novorodj. zutica i odvajanje djece od majki u rodilistima

## momze

cure, koje ste nedavno rodile, molila bih vas da odvojite nekoliko minuta i odgovorite na slijedeca pitanja - zanimaju me vasa iskustva glede neodvajanja djece od majki u rodilistima i dojenja opcenito. 

unaprijed zahvaljujem na vremenu i trudu!   :Smile:  

istovjetan topik otvaram i na pdf '0-1' i 'nakon poroda'.
------------------------------------------------

*Novorodjenačka žutica*
1.	Kada i u kojem rodilištu ste rodili?
2.	Da li je vaše dijete dobilo novorođanačku žuticu?
3.	Ako da, da li je vaša beba bila odvojena od vas? Gdje se nalazila?
4.	Da li ste mogli dojiti svoju bebu koja je imala žuticu? Ako ne, koje su vam objašnjenje dali?
5.	Ako je vaše dijete bilo na fototerapiji, kolika mu je bila razina bilirubina?
6.	Da li ste mogli imati svoju bebu uz sebe, nakon fototerapije? 

*Boravak djeteta uz majku nakon poroda*
1.	Da li ste bili u 24 satnom rooming-inu? Ako da, što je to podrazumijevalo: 
(a) 24-satni boravak bebe uz majku; 
(b) boravak bebe uz majku tijekom dana, ali ne i tijekom noći; 
(c) boravak bebe uz majku osim u vrijeme higijene novorođenčeta; 
(d) boravak bebe uz majku osim u vrijeme redovitog pedijatrijskog pregleda novorođenčeta; 
(e) boravak bebe uz majku osim u vrijeme nadohrane novorođenčeta 
2.	Da li ste primjetile da vam bebu, koja nije 24 sata bila uz vas, donose nahranjenu? Ako da, kako ste reagirale? 
3.	Da li se pregled pedijatra obavljao u vašem prisustvu? 
4.	Ukoliko ste rodile na carski rez, kada ste nakon carskog dobile dijete na podoj?

----------


## zrinka

Novorodjenačka žutica 
1. Kada i u kojem rodilištu ste rodili? 
2001 i 2006. u splitskom rodilistu

2. Da li je vaše dijete dobilo novorođanačku žuticu? 
ne

3. Ako da, da li je vaša beba bila odvojena od vas? Gdje se nalazila? 

4. Da li ste mogli dojiti svoju bebu koja je imala žuticu? Ako ne, koje su vam objašnjenje dali? 

5. Ako je vaše dijete bilo na fototerapiji, kolika mu je bila razina bilirubina? 

6. Da li ste mogli imati svoju bebu uz sebe, nakon fototerapije? 



Boravak djeteta uz majku nakon poroda 
1. Da li ste bili u 24 satnom rooming-inu? 
neAko da, što je to podrazumijevalo: 

(a) 24-satni boravak bebe uz majku; 
(b) boravak bebe uz majku tijekom dana, ali ne i tijekom noći; 
(c) boravak bebe uz majku osim u vrijeme higijene novorođenčeta; 
(d) boravak bebe uz majku osim u vrijeme redovitog pedijatrijskog pregleda novorođenčeta; 
(e) boravak bebe uz majku osim u vrijeme nadohrane novorođenčeta 


2. Da li ste primjetile da vam bebu, koja nije 24 sata bila uz vas, donose nahranjenu? Ako da, kako ste reagirale? 
kroz staklo sam je imala u vidu 24 h i na moje inzistiranje, nisu je dohranjivali

3. Da li se pregled pedijatra obavljao u vašem prisustvu? 
ne, ali sam gledala kroz staklo, nisam cula ali sam vidjela

4. Ukoliko ste rodile na carski rez, kada ste nakon carskog dobile dijete na podoj?

----------


## TinnaZ

> *Boravak djeteta uz majku nakon poroda*
> 1.	Da li ste bili u 24 satnom rooming-inu? Ako da, što je to podrazumijevalo: 
> VARAŽDIN, 2. porod
> (a) 24-satni boravak bebe uz majku; 
> DA, velika 5-ica za pravi rooming-in
> (b) boravak bebe uz majku tijekom dana, ali ne i tijekom noći; 
> (c) boravak bebe uz majku osim u vrijeme higijene novorođenčeta; 
> (d) boravak bebe uz majku osim u vrijeme redovitog pedijatrijskog pregleda novorođenčeta; 
> (e) boravak bebe uz majku osim u vrijeme nadohrane novorođenčeta 
> ...

----------


## Maja

cure, navedite točno godinu kada je to bilo.

----------


## TinnaZ

Varaždin, 2005, pravi pravcati 24+1 minutu rooming-in.
Čakovec, 2003, ne baš pravi rooming-in, higijena cca 2h van sobe + krišom nadohrana bez znanja majki (nikakvog stakla nema, ništ ne vidiš, samo čuješ plač svoje i sve tuđe djece).

----------


## Nika

Novorodjenačka žutica
1. Kada i u kojem rodilištu ste rodili?

2006 - Rijeka

2. Da li je vaše dijete dobilo novorođanačku žuticu?

da

3. Ako da, da li je vaša beba bila odvojena od vas? Gdje se nalazila?

u dječjoj sobi na fototerapiji

4. Da li ste mogli dojiti svoju bebu koja je imala žuticu? Ako ne, koje su vam objašnjenje dali?

mogla sam ga dojiti kad sam htjela, cak su mi ga i nosili u sobu na dojenje

5. Ako je vaše dijete bilo na fototerapiji, kolika mu je bila razina bilirubina?

216 

6. Da li ste mogli imati svoju bebu uz sebe, nakon fototerapije?

da

Boravak djeteta uz majku nakon poroda

1. Da li ste bili u 24 satnom rooming-inu? Ako da, što je to 
podrazumijevalo:
(a) 24-satni boravak bebe uz majku;


3. Da li se pregled pedijatra obavljao u vašem prisustvu?

 da, po svaku bebu i rodilju bi sestra dosla i otpratila na pregled

----------


## momze

cure, hvala.   :Smile:  
ajmo dalje.

----------


## Anita-AZ

*Novorodjenačka žutica*
1.	Kada i u kojem rodilištu ste rodili?
- 8.5. 2006. U Rijeci
2.	Da li je vaše dijete dobilo novorođanačku žuticu?
- Ne.

*Boravak djeteta uz majku nakon poroda*
1.	Da li ste bili u 24 satnom rooming-inu? Ako da, što je to podrazumijevalo: 
*(a) 24-satni boravak bebe uz majku;* 
(b) boravak bebe uz majku tijekom dana, ali ne i tijekom noći; 
(c) boravak bebe uz majku osim u vrijeme higijene novorođenčeta; 
(d) boravak bebe uz majku osim u vrijeme redovitog pedijatrijskog pregleda novorođenčeta; 
(e) boravak bebe uz majku osim u vrijeme nadohrane novorođenčeta 
2.	Da li ste primjetile da vam bebu, koja nije 24 sata bila uz vas, donose nahranjenu? Ako da, kako ste reagirale? 
3.	Da li se pregled pedijatra obavljao u vašem prisustvu? 
Da.

----------


## babyiris

Ah! Naš je slučaj malo složeniji.

26.12.2004. rođenau Čakovcu. 

28. utvrđuju hiperbilirubiniju (ili kako se to već zove) za vrijeme otkrivanja visine bilirubina i vađenja drugih nalaza utvrđuju postojanje infekcije (nisu otkrili gdje je i što je) i gubitak na težini od pola kile pa daljnju terapiju dobiva u inkubatoru. Do tada uredno dojena, nakon prebacivanja s neonatologije rodilište, opet uredno dojenje. Odnose ju tek na presvlačenje. Sestre joj par puta dale dohranu, na što su pedijatrice, nakon mog protesta, burno reagirale.

U vrijeme boravka  u inkubatoru, pruženja mi je maksimalna bliskost s kćeri. Hvala sestrama s neonatologije koje me ni jednom nisu otjerale bez obzira što sam uvijek beskrajno dugo ostajala. Izdojeno sam mlijeko nosila svaka 3 sata.

Otpuštena je 5.1.2005., u noći shvaćamo da gori pa se vraćamo u bolnicu nakon intervencija na hitnoj. Otpusno još nemamo pa nas na pedijatriji ne žele zaprimiti, u rodilištu govore kako otpuštene bebe ne primaju natrag. Bebu s 39.5 nitko ne želi pregledati bez otpusnog. Tri su kralja pa nadležnih dugo nema. Nakon što konačno prihvate zaprimiti bebu na odjel komentiraju."Pitam se što li je ova napravila djetetu?" 
Ja sam zgrožena i u strahu. Na kraju se utvrđuje kako nam je kći iz rodilišta otpuštena s akutnom upalom srednjeg uha, opet  bolest koju je oslabljena imuniteta pokupila prilikom hospitalizacije. Pitam se kako to nisu uvidjeli kad su tako "skrbno" brinuli o našoj kćeri. 
Čitav prvi mjesec provodimo na pedijatriji (uz prekide od dan dva) zbog zaraza koje je pokupila upravo prilikom hospitalizacije.
 Taj boravak uz tek rođenu bebu skupo plaćamo jer smo zbog "starog" zakona i odredbe o kilometrima, bili preblizu bolnice.

O razini bilirubina, kad se uhvatim otpusnog. No, hvala Bogu što je dobila žuticu pa je zbog povećane brige o njoj na vrjeme utvrđena infekcija.

----------


## klia

Novorodjenačka žutica 
1. Kada i u kojem rodilištu ste rodili? Zadarsko, oba puta

2. Da li je vaše dijete dobilo novorođanačku žuticu? Da, oba puta

3. Ako da, da li je vaša beba bila odvojena od vas? Gdje se nalazila? Jedino odvajanje bilo je na par sati fototerapije i u vrijeme dnevne njege i pregleda.
4. Da li ste mogli dojiti svoju bebu koja je imala žuticu? Da, nosili su mi oba djeteta. Prvo - svaka 3 sata, drugo na plač (bar su mi tako rekli). Ako ne, koje su vam objašnjenje dali? 
5. Ako je vaše dijete bilo na fototerapiji, kolika mu je bila razina bilirubina? Preko 200 prije fotot., otpušteni smo sa 170.
6. Da li ste mogli imati svoju bebu uz sebe, nakon fototerapije? Da

Boravak djeteta uz majku nakon poroda 
1. Da li ste bili u 24 satnom rooming-inu? Da. 
Ako da, što je to podrazumijevalo: 
(a) 24-satni boravak bebe uz majku; ne, dijete se odnosi na par sati radi pregleda i njege
(b) boravak bebe uz majku tijekom dana, ali ne i tijekom noći; (s drugim djetetom trajali su radovi u zadarskm rodilištu tako da se noću majkama odnosilo djecu, no na zahtjev majke dijete je moglo biti uz nju. S prvim djetetom rooming in je podrazumijevao i noćni zajednički boravak. )
(c) boravak bebe uz majku osim u vrijeme higijene novorođenčeta; 
(d) boravak bebe uz majku osim u vrijeme redovitog pedijatrijskog pregleda novorođenčeta; da
(e) boravak bebe uz majku osim u vrijeme nadohrane novorođenčeta - da
2. Da li ste primjetile da vam bebu, koja nije 24 sata bila uz vas, donose nahranjenu? Ako da, kako ste reagirale? Prvo dijete su mi donosili vidno nadohranjenoga čemu sam se protivila, ali uvijek bi mi odgovarali da moraju jer nemam m. Nažalost, nisam imala zadovoljavajuću potporu prilikom pokušaja da dojim, nitko nije primjećivao da se trudim. 
Drugi puta pokazala sam osoblju da znam osnove uspostave laktacije, no zbog primijećenog tremora nadohranili su D. s 20 ml, opet unatoč mome protivljenju. No vidim napredak u tome što ni u jednom trenutku nije došao "mortus" nadohranjen tako da mu efikasno sisanje nije bilo narušeno. 
3. Da li se pregled pedijatra obavljao u vašem prisustvu? Ne
4. Ukoliko ste rodile na carski rez, kada ste nakon carskog dobile dijete na podoj?

----------


## brane

Novorodjenačka žutica
1. Kada i u kojem rodilištu ste rodili?
-2001 - Split
-2004 - Split

2. Da li je vaše dijete dobilo novorođanačku žuticu?
-DA
-DA

3. Ako da, da li je vaša beba bila odvojena od vas? Gdje se nalazila?
-odvojeni oba, odvedeni na neonatologiju na fototerapiju

4. Da li ste mogli dojiti svoju bebu koja je imala žuticu? Ako ne, koje su vam objašnjenje dali?
-nisu dojili ni jedan ni drugi dok god žutica nije prošla - "beba nema dovoljno snage za dojenje i mora biti stalno na svjetlu, kad prođe žutica i 24h od urednog nalaza bilirubina dobit ćete dijete na dojenje"


5. Ako je vaše dijete bilo na fototerapiji, kolika mu je bila razina bilirubina?
-iskreno se ne sijećam


6. Da li ste mogli imati svoju bebu uz sebe, nakon fototerapije?
-NE

Boravak djeteta uz majku nakon poroda
1. Da li ste bili u 24 satnom rooming-inu? Ako da, što je to podrazumijevalo:
(a) 24-satni boravak bebe uz majku;
(b) boravak bebe uz majku tijekom dana, ali ne i tijekom noći;
(c) boravak bebe uz majku osim u vrijeme higijene novorođenčeta;
(d) boravak bebe uz majku osim u vrijeme redovitog pedijatrijskog pregleda novorođenčeta;
(e) boravak bebe uz majku osim u vrijeme nadohrane novorođenčeta

-nismo imali 24h rooming-in
-oba djeteta su poslije poroda odvedena na neonatologiju, prvo dijete (2001) sam prvi put takla 16 dana poslije poroda kad sam počela vrištat od muke da ću ih podaviti ako mi ne daju moje dijete da ga vodim doma (bio je naneonatologiji bez ikakve terapije na promatranju)
- drugo dijete sam dobila prvi put na ruke nakon 6 dana (inkubator + žutica) na prvi podoj i prvi zagrljaj i prvi poljubac i prvi dodir...  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad: 

2. Da li ste primjetile da vam bebu, koja nije 24 sata bila uz vas, donose nahranjenu? Ako da, kako ste reagirale?
-2004 - dolazila sam na podoje 2x dnevno - beba je svaki put bila prije toga nahranjena jer bi svaki put bljucnuo dok bi ga mazila i pokušavala ga dojiti
-"mama,mama...šta vi mislite da vaše dijete može živjeti samo od vašeg mlijeka...pa moramo ga nahraniti..." :Evil or Very Mad:  


3. Da li se pregled pedijatra obavljao u vašem prisustvu?
- NE - inforamice smo dobivali i 2001 i 2004 g na ovaj naćin: "stanje stabilno, držimo sve pod kontrolom...dijete je dobro i bez terapije je do daljnjeg na promatranju"

4. Ukoliko ste rodile na carski rez, kada ste nakon carskog dobile dijete na podoj?

----------


## grace

> cure, koje ste nedavno rodile, molila bih vas da odvojite nekoliko minuta i odgovorite na slijedeca pitanja - zanimaju me vasa iskustva glede neodvajanja djece od majki u rodilistima i dojenja opcenito. 
> 
> unaprijed zahvaljujem na vremenu i trudu!   
> 
> istovjetan topik otvaram i na pdf '0-1' i 'nakon poroda'.
> ------------------------------------------------
> 
> *Novorodjenačka žutica*
> 1.	Kada i u kojem rodilištu ste rodili?
> ...

----------


## grace

> cure, koje ste nedavno rodile, molila bih vas da odvojite nekoliko minuta i odgovorite na slijedeca pitanja - zanimaju me vasa iskustva glede neodvajanja djece od majki u rodilistima i dojenja opcenito. 
> 
> unaprijed zahvaljujem na vremenu i trudu!   
> 
> istovjetan topik otvaram i na pdf '0-1' i 'nakon poroda'.
> ------------------------------------------------
> 
> *Novorodjenačka žutica*
> 1.	Kada i u kojem rodilištu ste rodili?
> ...

----------


## Dia

> *Novorodjenačka žutica*
> 1.	Kada i u kojem rodilištu ste rodili? 
> 15.05.06. sv. duh
> 2.	Da li je vaše dijete dobilo novorođanačku žuticu? 
> da
> 3.	Ako da, da li je vaša beba bila odvojena od vas? Gdje se nalazila? 
> u inkubatoru na suncanju
> 4.	Da li ste mogli dojiti svoju bebu koja je imala žuticu? Ako ne, koje su vam objašnjenje dali? 
> da
> ...

----------


## ~lex~

*Novorođenačka žutica* 

*1. Kada i u kojem rodilištu ste rodili?* 
2004., Petrova, Zagreb

*2. Da li je vaše dijete dobilo novorođanačku žuticu?* 
Ne

*3. Ako da, da li je vaša beba bila odvojena od vas? Gdje se nalazila?* 
N/A

*4. Da li ste mogli dojiti svoju bebu koja je imala žuticu? Ako ne, koje su vam objašnjenje dali?* 
N/A

*5. Ako je vaše dijete bilo na fototerapiji, kolika mu je bila razina bilirubina?* 
N/A

*6. Da li ste mogli imati svoju bebu uz sebe, nakon fototerapije?* 
N/A

*Boravak djeteta uz majku nakon poroda* 

*1. Da li ste bili u 24 satnom rooming-inu? Ako da, što je to podrazumijevalo:* 
(a) 24-satni boravak bebe uz majku; 
(b) boravak bebe uz majku tijekom dana, ali ne i tijekom noći; 
*x*
(c) boravak bebe uz majku osim u vrijeme higijene novorođenčeta; 
(d) boravak bebe uz majku osim u vrijeme redovitog pedijatrijskog pregleda novorođenčeta; 
(e) boravak bebe uz majku osim u vrijeme nadohrane novorođenčeta 

*2. Da li ste primjetile da vam bebu, koja nije 24 sata bila uz vas, donose nahranjenu? Ako da, kako ste reagirale?* 
Nisu ih hranili, odnosno, nisam to primijetila.

*3. Da li se pregled pedijatra obavljao u vašem prisustvu?* 
Ne.

*4. Ukoliko ste rodile na carski rez, kada ste nakon carskog dobile dijete na podoj?*
Rodila sam vaginalno.

----------


## enna

*Novorodjenačka žutica*
1.	Kada i u kojem rodilištu ste rodili?
03.06.2004. u Zadru
2.	Da li je vaše dijete dobilo novorođanačku žuticu?
DA, treći dan su da odnjeli na foto terapiju
3.	Ako da, da li je vaša beba bila odvojena od vas? Gdje se nalazila?
Bili smo odvojeni, soba sa foto inkubatorima bila je odmah do moje sobe
4.	Da li ste mogli dojiti svoju bebu koja je imala žuticu? Ako ne, koje su vam objašnjenje dali?
Dojila sam, čim bi zaplakao donjeli bi ga i ostavili sat-dva!
5.	Ako je vaše dijete bilo na fototerapiji, kolika mu je bila razina bilirubina?
208
6.	Da li ste mogli imati svoju bebu uz sebe, nakon fototerapije? 
DA nekih sat-dva

*Boravak djeteta uz majku nakon poroda*
1.	Da li ste bili u 24 satnom rooming-inu? Ako da, što je to podrazumijevalo: 
(a) 24-satni boravak bebe uz majku; 
NE nažalost radi fototerapije.
(b) boravak bebe uz majku tijekom dana, ali ne i tijekom noći; 
NE
(c) boravak bebe uz majku osim u vrijeme higijene novorođenčeta; 
DA
(d) boravak bebe uz majku osim u vrijeme redovitog pedijatrijskog pregleda novorođenčeta; 
DA
(e) boravak bebe uz majku osim u vrijeme nadohrane novorođenčeta 
Mislim da ga nisu nadohranjivali, mislim
2.	Da li ste primjetile da vam bebu, koja nije 24 sata bila uz vas, donose nahranjenu? Ako da, kako ste reagirale? 
3.	Da li se pregled pedijatra obavljao u vašem prisustvu? 
NE
4.	Ukoliko ste rodile na carski rez, kada ste nakon carskog dobile dijete na podoj?
Nisam rodila na carski

----------


## Riana

Novorodjenačka žutica 
1. Kada i u kojem rodilištu ste rodili? 
10.11.2005., ČK
2. Da li je vaše dijete dobilo novorođanačku žuticu? 
NE
3. Ako da, da li je vaša beba bila odvojena od vas? Gdje se nalazila? ___________
4. Da li ste mogli dojiti svoju bebu koja je imala žuticu? Ako ne, koje su -
___________

5. Ako je vaše dijete bilo na fototerapiji, kolika mu je bila razina bilirubina? 
_______________ 
6. Da li ste mogli imati svoju bebu uz sebe, nakon fototerapije? 
_______________

Boravak djeteta uz majku nakon poroda 
1. Da li ste bili u 24 satnom rooming-inu? Ako da, što je to podrazumijevalo: 
(a) 24-satni boravak bebe uz majku; 
DA
(b) boravak bebe uz majku tijekom dana, ali ne i tijekom noći; 
NE 
(c) boravak bebe uz majku osim u vrijeme higijene novorođenčeta; 
DA 
(d) boravak bebe uz majku osim u vrijeme redovitog pedijatrijskog pregleda novorođenčeta; 
DA 
(e) boravak bebe uz majku osim u vrijeme nadohrane novorođenčeta 
NE
2. Da li ste primjetile da vam bebu, koja nije 24 sata bila uz vas, donose nahranjenu? Ako da, kako ste reagirale? 
NE
3. Da li se pregled pedijatra obavljao u vašem prisustvu? 
DA 
4. Ukoliko ste rodile na carski rez, kada ste nakon carskog dobile dijete na podoj? 
Nisam rodila na carski

----------


## leonisa

Novorodjenačka žutica
1. Kada i u kojem rodilištu ste rodili?
23.03.2006, petrova bolnica
2. Da li je vaše dijete dobilo novorođanačku žuticu?
da
3. Ako da, da li je vaša beba bila odvojena od vas? Gdje se nalazila?
ne 
4. Da li ste mogli dojiti svoju bebu koja je imala žuticu? Ako ne, koje su vam objašnjenje dali?
da, poticali su me na dojenje (citiram- dojenje ce je spasiti od fototerapije)
5. Ako je vaše dijete bilo na fototerapiji, kolika mu je bila razina bilirubina?
ne
6. Da li ste mogli imati svoju bebu uz sebe, nakon fototerapije?
____


Boravak djeteta uz majku nakon poroda
1. Da li ste bili u 24 satnom rooming-inu? Ako da, što je to podrazumijevalo:
(a) 24-satni boravak bebe uz majku;
(b) boravak bebe uz majku tijekom dana, ali ne i tijekom noći;
da
(c) boravak bebe uz majku osim u vrijeme higijene novorođenčeta;
(d) boravak bebe uz majku osim u vrijeme redovitog pedijatrijskog pregleda novorođenčeta;
(e) boravak bebe uz majku osim u vrijeme nadohrane novorođenčeta
2. Da li ste primjetile da vam bebu, koja nije 24 sata bila uz vas, donose nahranjenu? Ako da, kako ste reagirale?
da, trazila sam da je ne nadohranjuju. molila sam da ako nije samnom a gladna je, da mi je donesu. rezultiralo je duljim ostajanjem navecer, no preko noci mi je nisu mogli ostaviti niti dositi (no sestre su znale dobrobit 24h i iskljucivog dojenja ali su se "plasile onih iznad od kojih su vec dobivale jezikovu juhu sto maltretiraju zene koje se trebaju odmoriti")
3. Da li se pregled pedijatra obavljao u vašem prisustvu?
ne
4. Ukoliko ste rodile na carski rez, kada ste nakon carskog dobile dijete na podoj?
na podoj nakon 24h "radi spinalne anestezije i zabrane okretanja na bok"

----------


## meri78

*Novorodjenačka žutica*
1.	Kada i u kojem rodilištu ste rodili? 2006. Sveti Duh
2.	Da li je vaše dijete dobilo novorođanačku žuticu? Ne


*Boravak djeteta uz majku nakon poroda*
1.	Da li ste bili u 24 satnom rooming-inu? Ne
2.	Da li ste primjetile da vam bebu, koja nije 24 sata bila uz vas, donose nahranjenu? Ako da, kako ste reagirale? Ne
3.	Da li se pregled pedijatra obavljao u vašem prisustvu? Ne

----------


## Nani

Novorodjenačka žutica 
1. Kada i u kojem rodilištu ste rodili? 
2002, 2005 - Rijeka
2. Da li je vaše dijete dobilo novorođanačku žuticu? 
Prvo da, drugo ne. 
3. Ako da, da li je vaša beba bila odvojena od vas? Gdje se nalazila? 
Nije bila odvojena od mene. 
4. Da li ste mogli dojiti svoju bebu koja je imala žuticu? Ako ne, koje su vam objašnjenje dali? 
Mogla sam ga dojiti. 
5. Ako je vaše dijete bilo na fototerapiji, kolika mu je bila razina bilirubina?
Nije bio na fototerapiji.  

Boravak djeteta uz majku nakon poroda 
1. Da li ste bili u 24 satnom rooming-inu? Ako da, što je to podrazumijevalo: 
(a) 24-satni boravak bebe uz majku; 

3. Da li se pregled pedijatra obavljao u vašem prisustvu? Da

----------


## momze

Cure, koje ste do sada vec odgovorile, da li bi jos samo mogle reci gestacijsku dob djeteta, dakle u kom je tjednu beba rodjena i kakvo je bilo opce zdravstveno stanje? To je isto jedna vazna informaciju, koju ne bi smjeli zanemariti kada govorimo o zutici i njenom tretmanu.

Hvala.     :Kiss:

----------


## Dia

evo: 
gestacijska dob: 37,4
(po mojoj racunici 36 tj.)
opce stanje bebe: dobro 
tezina 1950/41

----------


## momze

Dia, hvala.   :Smile:  
molim ostale cure da se jave.

----------


## meri78

ponavljam jer nisam dobro odgovorila

*Novorodjenačka žutica*
1.	Kada i u kojem rodilištu ste rodili? 2006. Sveti Duh
2.	Da li je vaše dijete dobilo novorođanačku žuticu? Ne


*Boravak djeteta uz majku nakon poroda*
1.	Da li ste bili u 24 satnom rooming-inu? Ne
(b) boravak bebe uz majku tijekom dana, ali ne i tijekom noći;
(c) boravak bebe uz majku osim u vrijeme higijene novorođenčeta;
(d) boravak bebe uz majku osim u vrijeme redovitog pedijatrijskog pregleda novorođenčeta;
2.	Da li ste primjetile da vam bebu, koja nije 24 sata bila uz vas, donose nahranjenu? Ako da, kako ste reagirale? Ne, moja mala dosta bljucka, a bljuckanje je uvijek bilo žuto, sestre su se kad su je u par navrata komentirale da nam cicanje očito super ide, i uvijek kad bi došla je navalila na klopu, tak da i ako su je nadohranjivale je bilo nešto sitno
3.	Da li se pregled pedijatra obavljao u vašem prisustvu? Ne

----------


## leonisa

Novorodjenačka žutica
1. Kada i u kojem rodilištu ste rodili?
23.03.2006, petrova bolnica
2. Da li je vaše dijete dobilo novorođanačku žuticu?
da
3. Ako da, da li je vaša beba bila odvojena od vas? Gdje se nalazila?
ne
4. Da li ste mogli dojiti svoju bebu koja je imala žuticu? Ako ne, koje su vam objašnjenje dali?
da, poticali su me na dojenje (citiram- dojenje ce je spasiti od fototerapije)
5. Ako je vaše dijete bilo na fototerapiji, kolika mu je bila razina bilirubina?
ne
6. Da li ste mogli imati svoju bebu uz sebe, nakon fototerapije?
____


Boravak djeteta uz majku nakon poroda
1. Da li ste bili u 24 satnom rooming-inu? Ako da, što je to podrazumijevalo:
(a) 24-satni boravak bebe uz majku;
(b) boravak bebe uz majku tijekom dana, ali ne i tijekom noći;
da
(c) boravak bebe uz majku osim u vrijeme higijene novorođenčeta;
da
(d) boravak bebe uz majku osim u vrijeme redovitog pedijatrijskog pregleda novorođenčeta;
da
(e) boravak bebe uz majku osim u vrijeme nadohrane novorođenčeta
2. Da li ste primjetile da vam bebu, koja nije 24 sata bila uz vas, donose nahranjenu? Ako da, kako ste reagirale?
da, trazila sam da je ne nadohranjuju. molila sam da ako nije samnom a gladna je, da mi je donesu. rezultiralo je duljim ostajanjem navecer, no preko noci mi je nisu mogli ostaviti niti dositi (no sestre su znale dobrobit 24h i iskljucivog dojenja ali su se "plasile onih iznad od kojih su vec dobivale jezikovu juhu sto maltretiraju zene koje se trebaju odmoriti")
3. Da li se pregled pedijatra obavljao u vašem prisustvu?
ne
4. Ukoliko ste rodile na carski rez, kada ste nakon carskog dobile dijete na podoj?
bebu sam dobila nakon cca 5h (dok ju je pregledao pedijatar, pa 2h promatranja, pa je doslo vrijeme posjeta...) ali na podoj nakon 24h "radi spinalne anestezije i zabrane okretanja na bok"
5. gestacijsku dob djeteta, dakle u kom je tjednu beba rodjena i kakvo je bilo opce zdravstveno stanje?
38+6 (procjena pedijatra je 37-38)
APGAR 10/10
SC

----------


## meri78

ponavljam sve + odgovor na dodatno pitanje

*Novorodjenačka žutica*
1.	Kada i u kojem rodilištu ste rodili? 2006. Sveti Duh
2.	Da li je vaše dijete dobilo novorođanačku žuticu? Ne
3.      _"u kom je tjednu beba rodjena i kakvo je bilo opce zdravstveno stanje?"_       39+5, apgar 10/10 nakon 1. minute 


*Boravak djeteta uz majku nakon poroda*
1.	Da li ste bili u 24 satnom rooming-inu? Ne
(b) boravak bebe uz majku tijekom dana, ali ne i tijekom noći;
(c) boravak bebe uz majku osim u vrijeme higijene novorođenčeta;
(d) boravak bebe uz majku osim u vrijeme redovitog pedijatrijskog pregleda novorođenčeta;
2.	Da li ste primjetile da vam bebu, koja nije 24 sata bila uz vas, donose nahranjenu? Ako da, kako ste reagirale? Ne, moja mala dosta bljucka, a bljuckanje je uvijek bilo žuto, sestre su se kad su je u par navrata komentirale da nam cicanje očito super ide, i uvijek kad bi došla je navalila na klopu, tak da i ako su je nadohranjivale je bilo nešto sitno
3.	Da li se pregled pedijatra obavljao u vašem prisustvu? Ne

----------


## brane

prvo dijete 38+6 - apgar 10/10
drugo dijete 35+1 - apgar 8/10 (nerazvijena pluća, ubrzan rad srca, ubrzano plitko disanje)

----------


## Ines

Novorodjenačka žutica 
1. Kada i u kojem rodilištu ste rodili?
2002. (apgar 8,9, rodjena u 41. tjednu) i 2005. (apgar 10,10, rodjena u 41 tjednu) - Sveti duh

2. Da li je vaše dijete dobilo novorođanačku žuticu?
prvo da, drugo ne

3. Ako da, da li je vaša beba bila odvojena od vas? Gdje se nalazila?
bila je odvojena (pod 'lampom'), na drugom odjelu

4. Da li ste mogli dojiti svoju bebu koja je imala žuticu? Ako ne, koje su vam objašnjenje dali? 
ne, nisam dobila objasnjenje

5. Ako je vaše dijete bilo na fototerapiji, kolika mu je bila razina bilirubina?
max 18,4 cetvrti dan

6. Da li ste mogli imati svoju bebu uz sebe, nakon fototerapije? 
ne

Boravak djeteta uz majku nakon poroda 
1. Da li ste bili u 24 satnom rooming-inu? Ako da, što je to podrazumijevalo:  
(b) boravak bebe uz majku tijekom dana, ali ne i tijekom noći; 
(c) boravak bebe uz majku osim u vrijeme higijene novorođenčeta; 
(d) boravak bebe uz majku osim u vrijeme redovitog pedijatrijskog pregleda novorođenčeta; 
(e) boravak bebe uz majku osim u vrijeme nadohrane novorođenčeta- vjerojatno i ovo

2. Da li ste primjetile da vam bebu, koja nije 24 sata bila uz vas, donose nahranjenu? Ako da, kako ste reagirale? 
da, pitala sam dal je dobila nesto- ne sjecam se odgovora

3. Da li se pregled pedijatra obavljao u vašem prisustvu?
ne

4. Ukoliko ste rodile na carski rez, kada ste nakon carskog dobile dijete na podoj?
rodila sam vaginalno

----------


## ivancica

Novorodjenačka žutica
1. Kada i u kojem rodilištu ste rodili?
*2003. i 2006., u KB Osijek*

2. Da li je vaše dijete dobilo novorođanačku žuticu?
*Obojica su dobili* 

3. Ako da, da li je vaša beba bila odvojena od vas? Gdje se nalazila?
*Bili smo odvojeni za vrijeme fototerapije, s tim da mi prvi puta nisu donsili bebu a podoj, a drugi put su odmah reagirali i na svaki plač mi donosili bebu na podoj*

4. Da li ste mogli dojiti svoju bebu koja je imala žuticu? Ako ne, koje su vam objašnjenje dali?
P*rvi put nisam dojila jer je išao samo jednom na fototerapiji od cca 2 sata Ne znam dali je uopće bilo potrebe za dojenjem tada(pretpostavljam da je beba cijelo vrijeme spavala, uglavnom ,nisu me zvali za dojenje). Drugi put sam kao što sam već prije navela bez problema dojila. 
*
5. Ako je vaše dijete bilo na fototerapiji, kolika mu je bila razina bilirubina?
*Zaprvi put se ne sjećam,n o znam da je bila na granici za taj dan. Drugi put isto tako(ne mogu sad tražiti točan podatak u knjižici).*

6. Da li ste mogli imati svoju bebu uz sebe, nakon fototerapije?
Da, 24 satni rooming in je u našoj bolnici.

Boravak djeteta uz majku nakon poroda
1. Da li ste bili u 24 satnom rooming-inu? Ako da, što je to podrazumijevalo:
(a) 24-satni boravak bebe uz majku;
(b) boravak bebe uz majku tijekom dana, ali ne i tijekom noći;
(c) boravak bebe uz majku osim u vrijeme higijene novorođenčeta;
(d) boravak bebe uz majku osim u vrijeme redovitog pedijatrijskog pregleda novorođenčeta;
(e) boravak bebe uz majku osim u vrijeme nadohrane novorođenčeta

*Odgovor je pod C, mada ja nevidim razlog da beba bude sat vremena kod njih*

2. Da li ste primjetile da vam bebu, koja nije 24 sata bila uz vas, donose nahranjenu? Ako da, kako ste reagirale?
N*isam primijetila, ali sam se kao lavica morala boriti i kao sokol strijepiti da ih ne nadohrane(mada sumnjam da Frana jesu jednom kad s ga previjali po noći)- nije htio cocati kad su ga vratili nazad.
*
3. Da li se pregled pedijatra obavljao u vašem prisustvu?
Da, u našoj sobi.
4. Ukoliko ste rodile na carski rez, kada ste nakon carskog dobile dijete na podoj?

----------


## Nika

gestacijska dob: 38 tjedana

opce stanje bebe: odlicno

 3200/52

----------


## ~lex~

*Novorođenačka žutica* 

*1. Kada i u kojem rodilištu ste rodili?* 
2004., Petrova, Zagreb

*2. Da li je vaše dijete dobilo novorođanačku žuticu?* 
Ne

*3. Ako da, da li je vaša beba bila odvojena od vas? Gdje se nalazila?* 
N/A

*4. Da li ste mogli dojiti svoju bebu koja je imala žuticu? Ako ne, koje su vam objašnjenje dali?* 
N/A

*5. Ako je vaše dijete bilo na fototerapiji, kolika mu je bila razina bilirubina?* 
N/A

*6. Da li ste mogli imati svoju bebu uz sebe, nakon fototerapije?* 
N/A

*Boravak djeteta uz majku nakon poroda* 

*1. Da li ste bili u 24 satnom rooming-inu? Ako da, što je to podrazumijevalo:* 
(a) 24-satni boravak bebe uz majku; 
(b) boravak bebe uz majku tijekom dana, ali ne i tijekom noći; 
*x*
(c) boravak bebe uz majku osim u vrijeme higijene novorođenčeta; 
*x* (samo ponekad)
(d) boravak bebe uz majku osim u vrijeme redovitog pedijatrijskog pregleda novorođenčeta; 
*x*
(e) boravak bebe uz majku osim u vrijeme nadohrane novorođenčeta 

*2. Da li ste primjetile da vam bebu, koja nije 24 sata bila uz vas, donose nahranjenu? Ako da, kako ste reagirale?* 
Nisu ih hranili, odnosno, nisam to primijetila.

*3. Da li se pregled pedijatra obavljao u vašem prisustvu?* 
Ne.

*4. Ukoliko ste rodile na carski rez, kada ste nakon carskog dobile dijete na podoj?*
Rodila sam vaginalno.


Gem. I - 2780/48, apgar 8, 9
Gem. II - 3000/49, apgar 9, 10
Rođeni 29. 6., gest. dob 37+5
Opće stanje djece po porodu - izvrsno, b. o.
Nikola je dobio niži apgar jer nije zaplakao kad se rodio, rođen je na vakuum. Luka normalno, u jednom trudu, 10 minuta nakon Nikole.

Malo sam i editirala svoj prethodni post.

----------


## ivancica

Nadopuna:

F: gest. dob: 37 tj./ 2780/47 apg. 10/10
M: gest. dob: 41+1 tj. / 3340/51 apg. 10/10

----------


## Nani

> Novorodjenačka žutica 
> 1. Kada i u kojem rodilištu ste rodili? 
> 2002, 2005 - Rijeka
> 2. Da li je vaše dijete dobilo novorođanačku žuticu? 
> Prvo da, drugo ne. 
> 3. Ako da, da li je vaša beba bila odvojena od vas? Gdje se nalazila? 
> Nije bila odvojena od mene. 
> 4. Da li ste mogli dojiti svoju bebu koja je imala žuticu? Ako ne, koje su vam objašnjenje dali? 
> Mogla sam ga dojiti. 
> ...


Niko (dobio žuticu) - Gestacijska dob: 39
Apgar 10/10, opće stanje odlično
3500/50

----------


## leonisa

podizem!!!

----------


## minići

> ------------------------------------------------
> 
> *Novorodjenačka žutica*
> 1.	Kada i u kojem rodilištu ste rodili? 2002 i 2004- DUBROVNIK
> 2.	Da li je vaše dijete dobilo novorođanačku žuticu? NE
> 3.	Ako da, da li je vaša beba bila odvojena od vas? Gdje se nalazila?
> 4.	Da li ste mogli dojiti svoju bebu koja je imala žuticu? Ako ne, koje su vam objašnjenje dali?
> 5.	Ako je vaše dijete bilo na fototerapiji, kolika mu je bila razina bilirubina?
> 6.	Da li ste mogli imati svoju bebu uz sebe, nakon fototerapije? 
> ...


[b[/b]

----------


## piky

Novorodjenačka žutica 
1. Kada i u kojem rodilištu ste rodili? 
*  Sv. duh 06.06.2005.*
2. Da li je vaše dijete dobilo novorođanačku žuticu? 
*  ne*
3. Ako da, da li je vaša beba bila odvojena od vas? Gdje se nalazila? 
*  -*4. Da li ste mogli dojiti svoju bebu koja je imala žuticu? Ako ne, koje su vam objašnjenje dali? 
* -*5. Ako je vaše dijete bilo na fototerapiji, kolika mu je bila razina bilirubina? 
*-*6. Da li ste mogli imati svoju bebu uz sebe, nakon fototerapije? 

Boravak djeteta uz majku nakon poroda 
1. Da li ste bili u 24 satnom rooming-inu? Ako da, što je to podrazumijevalo: * NISAM ALI ISPUNITI ĆU SLIJEDEĆE*
(a) 24-satni boravak bebe uz majku; *ne*
(b) boravak bebe uz majku tijekom dana, ali ne i tijekom noći; *DA*
(c) boravak bebe uz majku osim u vrijeme higijene novorođenčeta;  *DA*
(d) boravak bebe uz majku osim u vrijeme redovitog pedijatrijskog  pregleda novorođenčeta;  *-*
(e) boravak bebe uz majku osim u vrijeme nadohrane novorođenčeta DA
2. Da li ste primjetile da vam bebu, koja nije 24 sata bila uz vas, donose nahranjenu? Ako da, kako ste reagirale? 
* Kada sam 3 dan od poroda uspjela podojiti dijete, rekla sam im da ga ne hrane više i prestali su. Još su ga jednom dohranili na što sam oštro reagirala i više nisu jer smo brzo išli kući*3. Da li se pregled pedijatra obavljao u vašem prisustvu?  DA
4. Ukoliko ste rodile na carski rez, kada ste nakon carskog dobile dijete na podoj? 
*Drugi dan, Prvi sam dan bila na intenzivnoj, a drugi dan sam već ustala.
Bilo mi je rečeno da će mi dijete donijeti tek treći dan, da se oporavim, ali sam ja ustala, pokazala im da mogu hodati i inzistirala da mi donesu dijete. Praksa im je inaće za carski rez donijet dijete tek treći dan iza poroda.
_________________*

----------


## kraljica85

Novorodjenačka žutica 
1. Kada i u kojem rodilištu ste rodili? *VŽ, 12.11.04. i 26.12.2006.*
2. Da li je vaše dijete dobilo novorođanačku žuticu? *obojica*
3. Ako da, da li je vaša beba bila odvojena od vas? Gdje se nalazila?*prvi sin stalno uz mene, drugi 24 sata na fototerapiji ostalo uz mene * 
4. Da li ste mogli dojiti svoju bebu koja je imala žuticu? Ako ne, koje su vam objašnjenje dali? *obojicu sam isključivo dojila, mlađi je pio moje izdojeno mlijeko na flašicu na fototerapiji. samo u prvu flašicu su mu dodale 30 ml A.M.    , rekle su da mora biti minimum 60 ml u flašici a ja sam nacijedila samo 30. borila sam se al nisam ih uspjela razuvjeriti. samo jednom u ta 24 sata su mi dozvolili podoj jer sam inzistirala, inače to nije praksa... obično majkama savjetuju nek se odmore ta 24 sata, da će ih oni hraniti sa A.M.* . 
5. Ako je vaše dijete bilo na fototerapiji, kolika mu je bila razina bilirubina? *prvom sinu 220, on nije bio na fototerapiji, dobio samo one tabletice. drugom sinu 280 nečeg i bio je pod lampama u inkubatoru. ne mogu se sjetiti mjerne jedinice...*
6. Da li ste mogli imati svoju bebu uz sebe, nakon fototerapije? *nakon fototerapije drugi dan života, proveli smo još tri dana na promatranju, bio uz mene bez odvajanja.* 
Boravak djeteta uz majku nakon poroda 
1. Da li ste bili u 24 satnom rooming-inu? Ako da, što je to podrazumijevalo: 
*(a)* 24-satni boravak bebe uz majku; 

2. Da li ste primjetile da vam bebu, koja nije 24 sata bila uz vas, donose nahranjenu? Ako da, kako ste reagirale?* -*

3. Da li se pregled pedijatra obavljao u vašem prisustvu? *da*
4. Ukoliko ste rodile na carski rez, kada ste nakon carskog dobile dijete na podoj? *-*
*
Prvi sin rođen sa 37+1, a drugi sa 38+1.*

----------


## kraljica85

Novorodjenačka žutica 
1. Kada i u kojem rodilištu ste rodili? *VŽ, 12.11.04. i 26.12.2006.*
2. Da li je vaše dijete dobilo novorođanačku žuticu? *obojica*
3. Ako da, da li je vaša beba bila odvojena od vas? Gdje se nalazila?*prvi sin stalno uz mene, drugi 24 sata na fototerapiji ostalo uz mene * 
4. Da li ste mogli dojiti svoju bebu koja je imala žuticu? Ako ne, koje su vam objašnjenje dali? *obojicu sam isključivo dojila, mlađi je pio moje izdojeno mlijeko na flašicu na fototerapiji. samo u prvu flašicu su mu dodale 30 ml A.M.    , rekle su da mora biti minimum 60 ml u flašici a ja sam nacijedila samo 30. borila sam se al nisam ih uspjela razuvjeriti. samo jednom u ta 24 sata su mi dozvolili podoj jer sam inzistirala, inače to nije praksa... obično majkama savjetuju nek se odmore ta 24 sata, da će ih oni hraniti sa A.M.* . 
5. Ako je vaše dijete bilo na fototerapiji, kolika mu je bila razina bilirubina? *prvom sinu 220, on nije bio na fototerapiji, dobio samo one tabletice. drugom sinu 280 nečeg i bio je pod lampama u inkubatoru. ne mogu se sjetiti mjerne jedinice...*
6. Da li ste mogli imati svoju bebu uz sebe, nakon fototerapije? *nakon fototerapije drugi dan života, proveli smo još tri dana na promatranju, bio uz mene bez odvajanja.* 
Boravak djeteta uz majku nakon poroda 
1. Da li ste bili u 24 satnom rooming-inu? Ako da, što je to podrazumijevalo: 
*(a)* 24-satni boravak bebe uz majku; 

2. Da li ste primjetile da vam bebu, koja nije 24 sata bila uz vas, donose nahranjenu? Ako da, kako ste reagirale?* -*

3. Da li se pregled pedijatra obavljao u vašem prisustvu? *da*
4. Ukoliko ste rodile na carski rez, kada ste nakon carskog dobile dijete na podoj? *-*
*
Prvi sin rođen sa 37+1, a drugi sa 38+1.*

----------


## kraljica85

Novorodjenačka žutica 
1. Kada i u kojem rodilištu ste rodili? *VŽ, 12.11.04. i 26.12.2006.*
2. Da li je vaše dijete dobilo novorođanačku žuticu? *obojica*
3. Ako da, da li je vaša beba bila odvojena od vas? Gdje se nalazila?*prvi sin stalno uz mene, drugi 24 sata na fototerapiji ostalo uz mene * 
4. Da li ste mogli dojiti svoju bebu koja je imala žuticu? Ako ne, koje su vam objašnjenje dali? *obojicu sam isključivo dojila, mlađi je pio moje izdojeno mlijeko na flašicu na fototerapiji. samo u prvu flašicu su mu dodale 30 ml A.M.    , rekle su da mora biti minimum 60 ml u flašici a ja sam nacijedila samo 30. borila sam se al nisam ih uspjela razuvjeriti. samo jednom u ta 24 sata su mi dozvolili podoj jer sam inzistirala, inače to nije praksa... obično majkama savjetuju nek se odmore ta 24 sata, da će ih oni hraniti sa A.M.* . 
5. Ako je vaše dijete bilo na fototerapiji, kolika mu je bila razina bilirubina? *prvom sinu 220, on nije bio na fototerapiji, dobio samo one tabletice. drugom sinu 280 nečeg i bio je pod lampama u inkubatoru. ne mogu se sjetiti mjerne jedinice...*
6. Da li ste mogli imati svoju bebu uz sebe, nakon fototerapije? *nakon fototerapije drugi dan života, proveli smo još tri dana na promatranju, bio uz mene bez odvajanja.* 
Boravak djeteta uz majku nakon poroda 
1. Da li ste bili u 24 satnom rooming-inu? Ako da, što je to podrazumijevalo: 
*(a)* 24-satni boravak bebe uz majku; 

2. Da li ste primjetile da vam bebu, koja nije 24 sata bila uz vas, donose nahranjenu? Ako da, kako ste reagirale?* -*

3. Da li se pregled pedijatra obavljao u vašem prisustvu? *da*
4. Ukoliko ste rodile na carski rez, kada ste nakon carskog dobile dijete na podoj? *-*
*

Prvi sin rođen sa 37+1, 3170 g 48 cm, APG 10/10
drugi sa 38+1, 3750, 51 cm, APG 10/10.*

----------


## kraljica85

pobjeglo dvaput, kad sam nadopunjavala   :Embarassed:  ... editirajte please...

----------


## sandraf

rodjeni 2002. i 2005. u rijeckom rodilistu, 24satni rooming in, bez odvajanja od djeteta. 

2002. su ih i kupali i pregledavali u sobi gdje smo lezali, 2005. su ih nosili u posebnu sobu na kupanje i preglede (cca pola sata), a zadnji pregled s pedijatrom prije otpusta su obavili u mom prisustvu.

dobili su oboje novorodjenacku zuticu, ali nisu odvajani od mene i nisu odlazili na fototerapiju. dojila sam iskljucivo i normalno, poticali su nas na dojenje. jedina preporuka je bila "suncanje" djeteta na danjem svjetlu i upozorenje da je dijete sa zuticom pospanije.

----------


## moceko

NOVORODENACKA ZUTICA

1. Kada i u kojem rodilistu ste rodili?
   2.11.2006. KBC Rijeka

2. Da li je vase dijete dobilo zuticu?
   Ne.

BORAVAK DJETEA UZ MAJKU NAKON PORODA

1. Bila sam sa djetetom 24 sata, osim djecije higijene

2. Koliko sam primjetila, djecu nisu nadohranjivali.

3. Pregled pedijatra se obavljao u nasem prisustvu.

4. Rodila sam vaginalnim putem

----------


## Mala

Novorodjenačka žutica 
1. Kada i u kojem rodilištu ste rodili? 
1. put u Makarskoj a 2. put u Puli
2. Da li je vaše dijete dobilo novorođanačku žuticu? 
Nije
3. Ako da, da li je vaša beba bila odvojena od vas? Gdje se nalazila? 
/
4. Da li ste mogli dojiti svoju bebu koja je imala žuticu? Ako ne, koje su vam objašnjenje dali? /
5. Ako je vaše dijete bilo na fototerapiji, kolika mu je bila razina bilirubina? /
6. Da li ste mogli imati svoju bebu uz sebe, nakon fototerapije? 
/

Boravak djeteta uz majku nakon poroda 
1. Da li ste bili u 24 satnom rooming-inu? Ako da, što je to podrazumijevalo: 

(d) boravak bebe uz majku osim u vrijeme redovitog pedijatrijskog pregleda novorođenčeta; 

2. Da li ste primjetile da vam bebu, koja nije 24 sata bila uz vas, donose nahranjenu? Ako da, kako ste reagirale? 
Nisam primjetila da su je hranili
3. Da li se pregled pedijatra obavljao u vašem prisustvu? 
Nije
4. Ukoliko ste rodile na carski rez, kada ste nakon carskog dobile dijete na podoj?
Rodila sam oba puta vaginalno

----------


## argenta

Tek sad ovo vidjeh. Ako nije prekasno, evo i mojih podataka:

Novorodjenačka žutica
1. Kada i u kojem rodilištu ste rodili?
4. veljace 2005. u Merkuru, Zg.

2. Da li je vaše dijete dobilo novorođanačku žuticu?
Da.

3. Ako da, da li je vaša beba bila odvojena od vas? Gdje se nalazila?
Da, dobila je. Nakon poroda smo bila odvojene 8 sati  :Crying or Very sad:  Nakon toga smo cijelo vrijeme bile skupa osim kad je imala zuticu, onda je bila cijelo vrijeme u djecjoj sobi.

4. Da li ste mogli dojiti svoju bebu koja je imala žuticu? Ako ne, koje su vam objašnjenje dali?
Ne, nisam. Navodno zato sto je morala stalno biti pod svjetlima. :? Ali mogla sam se izdajati i dati da je hrane mojim mlijekom.

5. Ako je vaše dijete bilo na fototerapiji, kolika mu je bila razina bilirubina?
Ne znam.

6. Da li ste mogli imati svoju bebu uz sebe, nakon fototerapije?
Da, nakon jednog i pol dana (oko 36 sati)

Boravak djeteta uz majku nakon poroda
1. Da li ste bili u 24 satnom rooming-inu? Ako da, što je to podrazumijevalo:
Da, to je podrazumijevalo (c)

2. Da li ste primjetile da vam bebu, koja nije 24 sata bila uz vas, donose nahranjenu? Ako da, kako ste reagirale?
Iako je najveci dio vremena bila sa mnom, nadohranjivana je za vrijeme presvlacenja. Trazila sam da to ne rade, ali su rekle da je jedino tako mogu smiriti.

3. Da li se pregled pedijatra obavljao u vašem prisustvu?
Da.

----------


## tryxy

Novorodjenačka žutica
1. Kada i u kojem rodilištu ste rodili? 2006 vinogradska
2. Da li je vaše dijete dobilo novorođanačku žuticu? ne
3. Ako da, da li je vaša beba bila odvojena od vas? Gdje se nalazila?
4. Da li ste mogli dojiti svoju bebu koja je imala žuticu? Ako ne, koje su vam objašnjenje dali?
5. Ako je vaše dijete bilo na fototerapiji, kolika mu je bila razina bilirubina?
6. Da li ste mogli imati svoju bebu uz sebe, nakon fototerapije?

Boravak djeteta uz majku nakon poroda
1. Da li ste bili u 24 satnom rooming-inu? NE Ako da, što je to podrazumijevalo:
(a) 24-satni boravak bebe uz majku;
(b) boravak bebe uz majku tijekom dana, ali ne i tijekom noći;
(c) boravak bebe uz majku osim u vrijeme higijene novorođenčeta;
(d) boravak bebe uz majku osim u vrijeme redovitog pedijatrijskog pregleda novorođenčeta;
(e) boravak bebe uz majku osim u vrijeme nadohrane novorođenčeta
2. Da li ste primjetile da vam bebu, koja nije 24 sata bila uz vas, donose nahranjenu? DA Ako da, kako ste reagirale? NAŽALOST NIKAKO
3. Da li se pregled pedijatra obavljao u vašem prisustvu?NE
4. Ukoliko ste rodile na carski rez, kada ste nakon carskog dobile dijete na podoj?

----------


## Belinda

Novorodjenačka žutica 
*1. Kada i u kojem rodilištu ste rodili?* 
Ožujak 2006, Sv.Duh
*2. Da li je vaše dijete dobilo novorođanačku žuticu?*  
ne
*3. Ako da, da li je vaša beba bila odvojena od vas? Gdje se nalazila? 
4. Da li ste mogli dojiti svoju bebu koja je imala žuticu? Ako ne, koje su vam objašnjenje dali? 
5. Ako je vaše dijete bilo na fototerapiji, kolika mu je bila razina bilirubina? 
6. Da li ste mogli imati svoju bebu uz sebe, nakon fototerapije?* 

Boravak djeteta uz majku nakon poroda 
1. *Da li ste bili u 24 satnom rooming-inu?* 
Ne, jer mi to nitko nije ponudio (mada sam kasnije saznala da je moguče, ali ne uobičajeno
*Ako da, što je to podrazumijevalo: 
(a) 24-satni boravak bebe uz majku; 
(b) boravak bebe uz majku tijekom dana, ali ne i tijekom noći; 
(c) boravak bebe uz majku osim u vrijeme higijene novorođenčeta; 
(d) boravak bebe uz majku osim u vrijeme redovitog pedijatrijskog pregleda novorođenčeta; 
(e) boravak bebe uz majku osim u vrijeme nadohrane novorođenčeta 
2. Da li ste primjetile da vam bebu, koja nije 24 sata bila uz vas, donose nahranjenu? Ako da, kako ste reagirale?* 
Da, bila je uvijek nahranjena i uglavnom je spavala. Osoblje nas je uvjeravalo da bebe nisu hranjene. Jedanput nisam uspjela uopće probuditi bebicu da je podojim (čvrsto je spavala, očigledno sita)-komentar pedijatrice je bio da kao mlada majka prvog djeteta se trebam više angažirati.  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  
3. Da li se pregled pedijatra obavljao u vašem prisustvu? 
ne
4. Ukoliko ste rodile na carski rez, kada ste nakon carskog dobile dijete na podoj?
Niti na podoj, niti da vidim dijete. Kada sam tražila dijete jer sam odmah htjela dojiti, prvi put mi je nisu donijeli “jer su zaboravili” pa sam je čekala na hodniku pola sata, onda su je drugi put donijeli, ali situ “jer su smetnuli s uma da želim dojiti”.
 :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Tsumami

Novorodjenačka žutica 
1. Kada i u kojem rodilištu ste rodili? *SD, prosinac 2006.*2. Da li je vaše dijete dobilo novorođanačku žuticu? *Da*
3. Ako da, da li je vaša beba bila odvojena od vas? Gdje se nalazila? *Bebica je bila odvojena dok je bila na fototerapiji 24 h (iako mislim da nije bila svih 24h pod lampom!), nalazila se na odjelu za novorođrenčad.* 
4. Da li ste mogli dojiti svoju bebu koja je imala žuticu? Ako ne, koje su vam objašnjenje dali? *Za vrijeme fototerapije nisu mi dopuštali dojiti, objašnjenje: beba je na tretmanu. Jedva sam ih nagovorila da mi dopuste izdojiti se (a nisam niti znala izdajati, niti mi je imao tko pokazati; navukla sam jedva 30ml), to u pravilu ne dopuštaju jer im uvjeti to ne omogućuju (objašnjenje: premalo izdajalica, ne može sa vlastitom izdajalicom jer ne mogu kontrolirati higijenske uvjete*. *Budući da je moja beba bila jedina sa žuticom u to vrijeme, jedna divna sestra me prokrijumčarila da ju malo podragam, no nije mi dopustila dati bebici izdojeno mlijeko. Te sestre znaju biti divne s obzirom na to da rade u prilično nehumanim uvjetima.* 
5. Ako je vaše dijete bilo na fototerapiji, kolika mu je bila razina bilirubina? *Ne znam.*6. Da li ste mogli imati svoju bebu uz sebe, nakon fototerapije? *Bebicu sam ponovno dobila tek kad joj je razina bilirubina pala.*

Boravak djeteta uz majku nakon poroda 
1. Da li ste bili u 24 satnom rooming-inu? *Ne.* Ako da, što je to podrazumijevalo: 
(a) 24-satni boravak bebe uz majku; 
(b) boravak bebe uz majku tijekom dana, ali ne i tijekom noći; 
(c) boravak bebe uz majku osim u vrijeme higijene novorođenčeta; 
(d) boravak bebe uz majku osim u vrijeme redovitog pedijatrijskog pregleda novorođenčeta; 
(e) boravak bebe uz majku osim u vrijeme nadohrane novorođenčeta 
2. Da li ste primjetile da vam bebu, koja nije 24 sata bila uz vas, donose nahranjenu? *Da.* Ako da, kako ste reagirale? *Bila sam sretna jer tada još nisam bila dobila mlijeko, a bebica je bila velika i već je bila tražila jesti.* 
3. Da li se pregled pedijatra obavljao u vašem prisustvu? *Da, i to je jedno od ružnijih iskustava koje sam imala po porodu: sestra odmotava dijete, prvi put ga vidim nešto prisebnije, ali još uvijek ne skroz svjesna, pedijatar pregledava dijete na brzinu, ima još puno njih za pogledati, neispavana i sva jadna uopće ne uspijevam pohvatati što govori, pogled mi se fiksirao na nogice moje bebe koje su bile tako povijene da je njima mogla micati čak i manje nego u uterusu!*  :Crying or Very sad:  
4. Ukoliko ste rodile na carski rez, kada ste nakon carskog dobile dijete na podoj? N/A

----------


## srecica

*Novorodjenačka žutica*
1.	Kada i u kojem rodilištu ste rodili? *SD, lipanj 2007.*
2.	Da li je vaše dijete dobilo novorođanačku žuticu? *Ne.*
3.	Ako da, da li je vaša beba bila odvojena od vas? Gdje se nalazila?
4.	Da li ste mogli dojiti svoju bebu koja je imala žuticu? Ako ne, koje su vam objašnjenje dali?
5.	Ako je vaše dijete bilo na fototerapiji, kolika mu je bila razina bilirubina?
6.	Da li ste mogli imati svoju bebu uz sebe, nakon fototerapije? 

*Boravak djeteta uz majku nakon poroda*
1.	Da li ste bili u 24 satnom rooming-inu? *Trazila sam jos u boxu i receno mi je da svi sad imaju rooming in i da ne brinem, ali da cu bebu vidjeti ujutro (rodila sam u 23:20)* 
Ako da, što je to podrazumijevalo: 
(a) 24-satni boravak bebe uz majku; 
(b) boravak bebe uz majku tijekom dana, ali ne i tijekom noći; 
(c) boravak bebe uz majku osim u vrijeme higijene novorođenčeta; 
(d) boravak bebe uz majku osim u vrijeme redovitog pedijatrijskog pregleda novorođenčeta; 
(e) boravak bebe uz majku osim u vrijeme nadohrane novorođenčeta 
*Boravak bebe uz majku ujutro od 5:30 do 7:30, pa je odnose zbog vizite, pa od 10:00 do 15:00 pa je odnose zbog posjeta, pa od 17:00 do 00:00 pa ih odnose zbog ne znam cega.*
2.	Da li ste primjetile da vam bebu, koja nije 24 sata bila uz vas, donose nahranjenu? Ako da, kako ste reagirale? 
*Da, prva sestra me uvjeravala da im daju samo caja jer je kao vruce, druga sestra mi je rekla da nek je stipam pa ce se probuditi, a treca mi je rekla mrtva hladna da svi dobiju formulu ... na moje pitanje zasto ne moze ostati sa mnom nakon 00:00 mi je rekla da pitam na viziti, a na viziti su mi rekli da pitam na pedijatrijskoj viziti, a na pedijatrijskoj ... ma ... treci dan smo otisle doma*.
3.	Da li se pregled pedijatra obavljao u vašem prisustvu? *Samo kod otpusta*.
4.	Ukoliko ste rodile na carski rez, kada ste nakon carskog dobile dijete na podoj?[/quote]

----------


## Lelas

Novorodjenačka žutica 
1. Kada i u kojem rodilištu ste rodili? KNIN 2007. 
2. Da li je vaše dijete dobilo novorođanačku žuticu? DA 
3. Ako da, da li je vaša beba bila odvojena od vas? Gdje se nalazila? U INKUBATORU 
4. Da li ste mogli dojiti svoju bebu koja je imala žuticu? Ako ne, koje su vam objašnjenje dali? PREKID DOJENJA 3 DANA JER SE BILIRUBIN UVJEK POVEĆAVAO 
5. Ako je vaše dijete bilo na fototerapiji, kolika mu je bila razina bilirubina? 280, 320, 337 (prekid dojenja) 279, 280, 206, 216, 220, 162, 208, 85, 27 
6. Da li ste mogli imati svoju bebu uz sebe, nakon fototerapije? DA

Boravak djeteta uz majku nakon poroda 
1. Da li ste bili u 24 satnom rooming-inu? Ako da, što je to podrazumijevalo: 
(a) 24-satni boravak bebe uz majku, OSIM PREVIJANJE 

2. Da li ste primjetile da vam bebu, koja nije 24 sata bila uz vas, donose nahranjenu? Ako da, kako ste reagirale? - VIKALI BI NA NAS DA JE DIJETE GLADNO: Vaše dijete je sada pojelo 50 ml morate bolje dojiti nemože to tako dijete je gladno....

3. Da li se pregled pedijatra obavljao u vašem prisustvu? NE

----------


## momze

hvala, cure.   :Smile:

----------

